# Are orange teeth a good thing?



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

I feel really dumb for not knowing about this, but I just thought I'd ask. My rat (or at least one) has really orange teeth. I know yellow teeth is completely normal, but is orange a regular color? 
Is there anyway to help rat's dental health or do they take care of that stuff themselves?
Thanks.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Yep, I actually read somewhere that if their teeth are white they have a deficiency. Don't quote me on that though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Yup! Normal  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArborWeek (Feb 18, 2014)

My rat's teeth have a coloration as well. I wonder if any owners brush their rat's teeth to keep them strong. Also, can rats lose their teeth due to decay like humans can? If so, how long would that take?


----------



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm glad its normal. I worry too much.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

ArborWeek said:


> My rat's teeth have a coloration as well. I wonder if any owners brush their rat's teeth to keep them strong. Also, can rats lose their teeth due to decay like humans can? If so, how long would that take?


No, you do not need to brush their teeth... Their teeth enamel is harder than iron . Their teeth are constantly renewed; they never stop growing. To keep them filed down, they grind their teeth together primarily, and chew on objects .  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

I read about a lady whoe rats chew the cement off their walls sooo yeah... They are VERY STRONG!


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Rat tooth enamel is yellow/orange, much like how human teeth enamel is white, so if they are yellow/orange, they are healthy teeth.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

If your rats teeth go pale, white or translucent it means theres something up, often a calcium deficiency. You see it in older rats with kidney issues soemtimes to as later stages can make there body less able to extract calcium from its food. 

Ive definitely never brushed my rats teeth lol, it woild be hard to access the back ones that do much of tne work I will say though avoid sugary treats and foods, it increases the chance of tooth abcesses and other issues.


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

Are there any foods we can give rats with calcium to add to their diets to help with their teeth?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

bones (cooked) are probably the best, egg shells and even cuttle bones tend to go down well, suppliments such as calcivet over here is great for oldies especially. They shouldnt have too much though as they can overdose on calcium, as youngsters up to 5 times a week is fine (make sure they ave a couple days off to process the stuff they've taken in), as adults a couple times a week and as oldies if there teeth are looking a bit transparent then i would feed calcivet 3 times a week, it only really contains calcium and vit d so isnt loading there bodies with other vits and minerals which can put extra load on the kidneys.

One thing to remember though is the calcium needs sufficient levels of vitamin d to be used, so a rat that looks calcium deficient can actually be vit d deficient and have pleanty of calcium.


----------

